

AOL: Mike Arrington Is No Longer Employed By This Company - petercooper
http://www.businessinsider.com/aol-mike-arrington-not-employed-by-aol-2011-9

======
petercooper
_Then this morning, Arianna Huffington told us Arrington no longer worked for
TechCrunch at all – that Arrington will merely be welcome to contribute unpaid
blogs to the company, as long as he stays within AOL's blogging guidelines._

Not much I can add other than.. that sucks. I hope Michael starts a new blog
instead because it was primarily only his posts I cared for anyway.

